# Michigan Help



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm looking into sweeping a few lots around here (been inquiring). I have a Kroger lot that is approx. 1 1/2 acres, and another that is approx. 2 acres. I have NO idea on what to charge...I would love to know what the companies that run sweepers like Tymco or Schwarze would charge around here for jobs of this calibur. I would also like to know how often they should be done..3 times weekly? 4 times? Any help is greatly appreciated...Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

The more times per week the better! Figure per hour depends on what you are using and what your local market will bear.


----------

